# Suggestions for built-in desk



## topaz_co (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm new here and looking for some suggestions for a built-in desk. I've got a few ideas and limited skills/tool set to work with. I want to keep it simple both for the aesthetics and for ease of building. 

I have an office about 8' wide (102" to be exact). I want one continuous wood surface to span the 2 wall with no legs to holding it up (i have some file cabinets I can use for support but want the minimal look).

I was planning to use a sheet of plywood with a nice veneer top as the surface, about 30" x 8'. Since the span is a few inches wider than the board I was going to fill the gap with a different type of wood or a painted piece.

As far as attaching to the wall I first was thinking of 2x2's or 4x4 all the way around and anchor those to the wall (steel framing). Since the board is not wide enough, how would i attach it to the 2 walls on the side, use a longer board? Will this plan be sturdy enough, especially in the middle-front of the desk?

Another idea was to use metal right angle brackets all the way around. If i do this how long of a bracket do I need? Assuming the table is 30" deep, 10" ok? 

I was also thinking of adding support with a 2x6 spanning the width below the surface which would also hide the metal brackets if i go that route.

As a follow up i would like to do some matching floating shelves on the side wall and a shelf below the desk for power strip.

Any feedback or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

I know your didnt want any legs, but i would cut the ply in half and have just shy of four foot on both peices, and make a front and back leg assembly with the board on top being about 8 inches or bigger for the edges of your ply that would be matting in the middle, then attach a decoratie peice in the space between the two sheets resting on that top board, i hope im explaining what im seeing well enough to help, forgive my worthless sketch up work, but its good enough to see a glimpse of what im trying to say, good luck


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

How about something like the attached. Run a "frame" around three sides of your plywood top. these would be in the same plane as the top which would give you the length (102") necessary. You could miter the joints. Might be neat to use stock thicker than than plywood (as I did in the drawing). This also saves you having to get those pieces aligned perfectly. Now you have the length but not the strength. Using your left over plywood, cut 6" wide support pieces for adding a "second layer" under the top. This will add a ton of strength. Run some cleats around the wall - maybe 2-1/2" wide stock and set the top on the cleats. Add a strip to the front edge to cover the 2 thicknesses of plywood at the front. Put a nice round over edge on it to be comfy with the arms. Now you have a floating desk. place the filing cabinet in the middle of the span and shim it appropriately to support the top.

Brad


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a couple jpegs in case you're not using Sketchup....


----------

